# Proyecto de grado sobre RFID



## Anely Hernandez (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola! 
soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónoca de la Universidad Simón Bolívar de Venezuela, estoy trabajando en un proyecto final de grado basado en la tecnología de RFID. 
Resumiendo... quiero diseñar e implementar un sistema de supervisión para controlar la salida de equipos de computación portatiles en una empresa. 

He buscado mucha información sobre los sistemas RFID disponibles en el mercado, pero en la mayoría de los casos, los tag (trasponder) son diseñados para colocarlos en materiales NO metalicos. Ese es mi "problema", ya que debo colocarlos soble metal (específicamente una laptop). 
Los tag que puden ser usados sobre metal son de dimensiones muy grandes, no podria implementarlos. Sería ideal trabajar con una Etiqueta (smartlabel). 

Se que existen algunos aisladores que se pueden colocar entre el tag y la superficie metalica, pero no he encontrado mucha información. Tambien es importante las dimensiones del aislador. 

Cualquier información que me puedan dar estaré muy agradecida... 

Agrego un link sobre el sistema que he estado estudiando, si alguien sabe mas del tema y me pueda ayudar, seria buenisimo. 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/download/internet/cache/3/1285807/pub/de/6zb5330-0ag02-0ba1.pdf 

Gracias 
Anely! 

anelyjhr@reacciun.ve


----------



## pedro_pe (May 9, 2006)

Hola Anely:

Soy un colega tuyo, chileno, y poseo algunos conocimientos del tema RFID. Según lo que he experimentado (tengo un kit de desarrollo de la Texas Instruments TI-RFID, 13,56 MHz) no he tenido problemas en identificar el TAG sobre una laptop. Lo que no pude hacer es identificarlo al interior de la laptop (en la placa madre). Efectivamente no se puede leer un tag que esté sobre una superficie metálica conductora, pero eso ocurriría en los siguientes casos:

1.- Tag sobre el capot del auto.
2.- Tag sobre un portón metálico
3.- Tag sobre un pilar de fierro
4.- Etc.

No es el caso de los laptop si es que van pegados por fuera de la carcaza, o en su defecto entre la carcaza y la pantalla LCD. Si queda entre el LCD y el teclado, ahí no te lo lee.

Existen tags que sirven para leer sobre superficies metálicas (http://www.awid.com vende de estos). Si tienes preguntas o te puedo ayudar en algo, coméntame, te dejo mi e-mail: pretamales@gmail.com (pedro me llamo, por cierto).

Te dejo unos links que te pueden servir en algo...

http://www.rfid-handbook.de/english/index.html

http://rfid2vin.com/index.html

http://www.intel.com/espanol/business/bss/technologies/rfid/next_steps.htm

http://www.righttag.com (aqui compré el kit)

Saludos!!


----------

